# Star Wars: Episode 9 - Der finale Trailer mit massig neuen Szenen ist da!



## AndreLinken (22. Oktober 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Episode 9 - Der finale Trailer mit massig neuen Szenen ist da!* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Wars: Episode 9 - Der finale Trailer mit massig neuen Szenen ist da!*


----------



## Matthias Dammes (22. Oktober 2019)

Holt mich irgendwie überhaupt nicht ab.
Keine Ahnung warum, aber ich war noch nie so unhyped vor einem Star-Wars-Film.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (22. Oktober 2019)

Ich fand ihn deutlich besser als die bisherigen, aberdas eine oder andere bleibt da wie ein Kloß im Rachen hängen.

Muß das Schiff "nur weil es Bildgewaltig aussieht" 2m über den Bäumen fliegen ?

Und wer hat an C3PO geschraubt, das er meint er hätte "Freunde" ?
Er wurde immer nur als manchmal sehr nervendes Ding behandelt, ein Stockholm Syndrom Virus ?


----------



## LOX-TT (22. Oktober 2019)

Auf was ich sehr gespannt bin ist diese Best-Off Flotte des Widerstands.

Man erkennt abseits des Falken und den Standartschiffen noch eine Hammerhead-Fregatte (das ist das Schiff welches in Rogue One für diese epische Sternzerstörer ineinanderschieben Aktion sorgte) möglicherweise einen YT2800 Frachter (die Outrider aus SotE gehört z.B. zu diesem Schiffstyp) einen U-Flügler (auch bekannt aus Rogue One) sowie die Schiffstypen zu denen die Ghost (Rebels) und das Schiff des Mandalorianers zählen, ob es jetzt diese Schiffe sind oder nur vom selben Typ keine Ahnung.


----------



## LOX-TT (22. Oktober 2019)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Ich fand ihn deutlich besser als die bisherigen, aberdas eine oder andere bleibt da wie ein Kloß im Rachen hängen.
> 
> Muß das Schiff "nur weil es Bildgewaltig aussieht" 2m über den Bäumen fliegen ?
> 
> ...



Die Corellianische Korvette ist da vermutlich gerade gestartet oder gelandet, dazu muss sie natürlich tief fliegen


----------



## Matthias Dammes (22. Oktober 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> sowie die Schiffstypen zu denen die Ghost (Rebels) und das Schiff des Mandalorianers zählen, ob es jetzt diese Schiffe sind oder nur vom selben Typ keine Ahnung.



Die Ghost ist so prominent im Vordergrund dieses Shots, dass es sehr eigenartig wäre, wenn es nicht tatsächlich die Ghost wäre.
Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, wurde  General Syndulla in Force Awakens ja sogar erwähnt. Daher wäre es nicht abwegig, dass sie selbst mit ihrem Schiff an der finalen Schlacht teilnimmt.


----------



## sukram89 (22. Oktober 2019)

Lauf Rey, LAUF...


----------



## xNomAnorx (22. Oktober 2019)

Ich finde, wie die anderen Trailer auch, sieht der finale jetzt ok aus. Viele interessante Szenen auf jeden Fall. Viele beeindruckende Shots. 
Rein optisch wird es sowieso ein Hinkucker werden. Aber richtiger Hype hat sich bei mir auch nicht entwickelt bisher. Ist aber vllt auch besser mit wenig Erwartungen reinzugehen


----------



## LOX-TT (22. Oktober 2019)

Interessant ist dass in keinen Trailer oder Teaser bisher die Knights of Ren sowie die Sith-Trooper zu sehen waren, sondern nur in Form von Begleitmaterial wie Actionfiguren oder Abbildungen auf Postern oder Büchern wie der Illustrierten Enzyklopädie.

Beide Fraktionen werden also wohl noch für eine Überraschung da sein


----------



## Matthias Dammes (22. Oktober 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Interessant ist dass in keinen Trailer oder Teaser bisher die Knights of Ren sowie die Sith-Trooper zu sehen waren



Die sind einfach nur ein Opfer der völlig uneinheitlichen Storyentwicklung, die sich durch die ganze Disney-Trilogie zieht. Das ist am Ende ein wilder Flickenteppich.
Erst haben Abrams und Kasdan sich ein halbherziges Remake zusammengeschustert, dann hat Johnson sein ganz eigenes Ding gemacht und nun muss Abrams wieder alles irgendwie kitten.
Da gab es keinen einheitlichen Plan, der sich von Anfang bis Ende durch die Trilogie zieht. Da bleiben solche Sachen dann eben auf der Strecke.
Daher wird die Prequel-Trilogie bei mir am Ende vermutlich auch höher in der Wertschätzung angesiedelt sein, als die Disney-Trilogie.
Trotz ihrer Makel erzählen die Prequels wenigstens eine konsequente und einheitliche Handlung. Zumal diese Zeitperiode durch die Clone-Wars-Serie nochmal deutlich gewonnen hat. Von diesem Standing ist die Disney-Trilogie meilenweit entfernt.


----------



## Siriuz (22. Oktober 2019)

Weiß nicht. Gibt mir irgendwie nichts. Keine Gänsehaut.  Weiß eigentlich jemand was mit Ezra und Co. nach Star Wars Rebels passiert? Ahsoka Tano geht ja auf Reise...


----------



## Frullo (22. Oktober 2019)

Auch wenn ich den Star Wars Hype der Prä-Disney-Ära definitiv nicht verspüre, lässt mich der Trailer jetzt nicht vollends kalt - das mag an den Nostalgie-geladenen Symphonien eines John Williams liegen, wer weiss...

Ich bin jedenfalls froh, dass die Saga einen Abschluss findet - danach ist vielleicht ein echter Neuanfang möglich.


----------



## Phone (22. Oktober 2019)

Wenn ich nicht einmal das Bedürfnis habe mir den Trailer anzuschauen...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Oktober 2019)

Freu mich drauf. Episch-gigantisch wirds in jedem Fall. Und peinlicher als EP1+2 oder emotional unnahbar wie RO kann der Film mit Sicherheit nicht werden.


----------



## Rdrk710 (22. Oktober 2019)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Die sind einfach nur ein Opfer der völlig uneinheitlichen Storyentwicklung, die sich durch die ganze Disney-Trilogie zieht. Das ist am Ende ein wilder Flickenteppich.
> Erst haben Abrams und Kasdan sich ein halbherziges Remake zusammengeschustert, dann hat Johnson sein ganz eigenes Ding gemacht und nun muss Abrams wieder alles irgendwie kitten.
> Da gab es keinen einheitlichen Plan, der sich von Anfang bis Ende durch die Trilogie zieht. Da bleiben solche Sachen dann eben auf der Strecke.
> Daher wird die Prequel-Trilogie bei mir am Ende vermutlich auch höher in der Wertschätzung angesiedelt sein, als die Disney-Trilogie.
> Trotz ihrer Makel erzählen die Prequels wenigstens eine konsequente und einheitliche Handlung. Zumal diese Zeitperiode durch die Clone-Wars-Serie nochmal deutlich gewonnen hat. Von diesem Standing ist die Disney-Trilogie meilenweit entfernt.



Zumindest DAS kann man Disney/Kennedy/Abrams dann ja anrechnen. Sie lehren einen, die Prequels und vor allem auch den "späteren" Geroge Lucas zu schätzen, wenn man sie vorher noch "verteufelt" hat


----------



## RoteGarde (22. Oktober 2019)

Das einzig Gute wäre einfach alle sterben zu lassen.


----------



## Cicero (22. Oktober 2019)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Die sind einfach nur ein Opfer der völlig uneinheitlichen Storyentwicklung, die sich durch die ganze Disney-Trilogie zieht. Das ist am Ende ein wilder Flickenteppich.
> Erst haben Abrams und Kasdan sich ein halbherziges Remake zusammengeschustert, dann hat Johnson sein ganz eigenes Ding gemacht und nun muss Abrams wieder alles irgendwie kitten.
> Da gab es keinen einheitlichen Plan, der sich von Anfang bis Ende durch die Trilogie zieht. Da bleiben solche Sachen dann eben auf der Strecke.
> Daher wird die Prequel-Trilogie bei mir am Ende vermutlich auch höher in der Wertschätzung angesiedelt sein, als die Disney-Trilogie.
> Trotz ihrer Makel erzählen die Prequels wenigstens eine konsequente und einheitliche Handlung. Zumal diese Zeitperiode durch die Clone-Wars-Serie nochmal deutlich gewonnen hat. Von diesem Standing ist die Disney-Trilogie meilenweit entfernt.



Sehe ich ganz genau so. Und die Ghost wird wohl eher Fan- Futter sein anstatt wirklich in die Handlung eingebunden.  

Warum spricht eigentlich keiner über die Szene, wo sie auf pferdeähnlichen Kreaturen auf der Außenhaut (!) eines Sternenzerstöres mitten im Weltall (!) reiten? Ich meine.... WTF?


----------



## LOX-TT (22. Oktober 2019)

Cicero schrieb:


> Sehe ich ganz genau so. Und die Ghost wird wohl eher Fan- Futter sein anstatt wirklich in die Handlung eingebunden.
> 
> Warum spricht eigentlich keiner über die Szene, wo sie auf pferdeähnlichen Kreaturen auf der Außenhaut (!) eines Sternenzerstöres mitten im Weltall (!) reiten? Ich meine.... WTF?



ich glaube nicht dass das im Weltall ist, sondern in der Atmosphäre des Waldmondes Endor, wo auch der Todesstern liegt. Die Sterne sind da weil es wohl Nacht ist.


----------



## Cicero (22. Oktober 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> ich glaube nicht dass das im Weltall ist, sondern in der Atmosphäre des Waldmondes Endor, wo auch der Todesstern liegt. Die Sterne sind da weil es wohl Nacht ist.



Sieht aber mMn eher nicht danach aus. Dagegen sprechen einfach die gezeigten Dimensionen. Wieviele Sternenzerstörer sind da im Hintergrund zu sehen? 30?50?2000??? Und die alle in der Atmosphäre eines kleinen Waldmondes? Naaaa.....


----------



## LOX-TT (22. Oktober 2019)

Cicero schrieb:


> Sieht aber mMn eher nicht danach aus. Dagegen sprechen einfach die gezeigten Dimensionen. Wieviele Sternenzerstörer sind da im Hintergrund zu sehen? 30?50?2000??? Und die alle in der Atmosphäre eines kleinen Waldmondes? Naaaa.....



die Schiffe am Himmel sind imperiale Sternenzerstörer, dass auf dem die Reiter sind sieht anders aus, Gerüchtehalber könnte das ein Überläufer der Ersten Ordnung sein. Gab ja Gerüchte die besagten dass Hux ein Maulwurf ist, vielleicht ist das also sein Schiff, die Finalizer


----------



## socceroos (22. Oktober 2019)

Johnson zu Abraham: Wie können wir diesen Rotz noch retten?

Abraham zu Johnson: Geht nicht mehr aber wir machen soviel Spektakel, danach interessiert es keinen mehr. Machen wir doch einfach ein Mordseffektgewitter wie in Babylon 5 - Super Brawl der Rebellen und Imperiums Kampfschiffe. Ein paar U-Boote aus dem Eis kommen immer gut (Sternenzerstörer). Ausserdem fällt mir ein Sci-Fi Fans stehen auf Firefly. Nur Reiter mit Gäulen wäre langweilig - hey wir lassen sie auf der Aussenhaut eines Sternenzerstörers reiten. Das ist der wirklich crazy shit - die Leute werden uns feiern. Ein bisschen Zombies können wir euch. Den Imperator holen wir zurück von den Toten. Ich überleg bloss wie wir Neghan noch implementieren können.

Anlehnung an den geilen Kommentar von Dingo zu Star Wars Todeskreuzer:
https://www.amazon.de/gp/customer-r...f=cm_cr_arp_d_rvw_ttl?ie=UTF8&ASIN=3442375606

Grad stellt sich mir die Frage hat Disney den Kommentar gelesen und basierend darauf die Filme produziert?


----------



## Jakkelien (22. Oktober 2019)

Cicero schrieb:


> Sieht aber mMn eher nicht danach aus. Dagegen sprechen einfach die gezeigten Dimensionen. Wieviele Sternenzerstörer sind da im Hintergrund zu sehen? 30?50?2000??? Und die alle in der Atmosphäre eines kleinen Waldmondes? Naaaa.....


Du siehst Wasser am unteren rechten Rand. Die sind definitiv nicht im All.


----------



## REMO1 (23. Oktober 2019)

Echt jetzt ... Mit einem Sternenzersertörer der aus dem Wasser kommt, ein Föhn als Droide neben R2-D2 und immer mehr schnulze bis zum Erwürgen die einfach nicht harmonieren ...  Was ist aus Star Wars geworden ...  J.J. Abrams versteht es Filme ins Lächerliche zu transformieren. (Siehe Star Trek) Fehlen nur noch die Lens Flares.
Der arme Rian Johnson hatte keine Chance aus dem Müll überhaupt noch was Brauchbares zu machen. Selbst C-3Po hat keine Lust mehr und opfert sich freiwillig bei den Filmen.
Ich spar mir das Kino.  Allen anderen wünsch ich viel Spaß ...
Ach ja... ich bin ein Hater ich geb es zu, weil ich meinen guten Geschmack noch retten möchte ...


----------



## Cicero (23. Oktober 2019)

Jakkelien schrieb:


> Du siehst Wasser am unteren rechten Rand. Die sind definitiv nicht im All.



Könnte sein. Auch wenn ich eher Gaswolken sehe. Aber eine ganze Sternenzerstörer- Flotte, die aus einem Meer auftaucht?


----------



## LOX-TT (23. Oktober 2019)

Cicero schrieb:


> Könnte sein. Auch wenn ich eher Gaswolken sehe. Aber eine ganze Sternenzerstörer- Flotte, die aus einem Meer auftaucht?



Muss ja nicht bei allen der Fall sein, primär geht es ja erstmal um das Schiff mit der Kavalerie des Widerstands darauf


----------



## Frullo (25. Oktober 2019)

Und "George Lucas" reagiert darauf   





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_MuxVqB3I7E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------

